# Home Security



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello to all,

My name is David Williams, im a locally born and raised Pensacola boy. I work for a local security company that represents ADT.

If you have any interest in a home security system give me a call. I can offer you a Basic ADT Home Security System for as little as $99 down, with monthly fees between 33.99 - 40.99 (including a parts and labor warranty) per month (plus tax), plus you can expect to receive a discount on your home owners insurance in most cases between 8-14%. There is a 36 month monitoring agreement and minimum credit score required. 

We also offer a NON-ADT Renters program,this program is in conjunction with SentryNet ( a locally owned monitoring station).

Our companies name is Advanced Design Technology Systems (ADTS). We are the largest ADT dealer on the gulf coast, and in the top 15 of the largestdealers nationwide. With offices in Gulfport, Mobile, P'cola, P.C. and Tally, and soon to be in the Lousiana area,we cover the coast. We offer the best of both worlds we are a locally owned company with the backing of the largest, oldestand most successful security company the world has ever known. Not to mention that we are a dealer for ADT and therefore offer other services as well. We do a good amount of work with a local monitoring station (SentryNet)as well, thus we have the potential, at the customers preferenceto keep all of the money here in Pensacola with local installation, warranty and monitoring.

Call anytime if you have any questions,

David T. Williams
Advanced Design Technology Systems
Authorized ADT Security Dealer
Corporate Office, Pensacola, FL
Office: 850-477-5054 Ext. 2015
Cell: 850-418-4046


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

btt


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

btt


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

btt


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Got any discounts on wireless window sensors. I already have a system just need some window sensors.


----------

